

Braintree finally delivers on Venmo promises with Touch - williamdix
http://pandodaily.com/2013/01/31/braintree-finally-delivers-on-venmo-promises-with-touch/ 

======
Cherian_Abraham
The linked article provides very little info on how it actually works. What's
the point in writing about something, if you are not going to say anything
meaningful?

~~~
lbarrow
Here's a slighty more descriptive press article:
[http://betabeat.com/2013/01/venmo-touch-from-braintree-
lets-...](http://betabeat.com/2013/01/venmo-touch-from-braintree-lets-you-pay-
across-multiple-apps-without-entering-your-credit-card/)

------
yolesaber
I just interviewed with Venmo and although they declined to offer, I want to
say that they were some of the brightest and most focused people I've had the
pleasure of meeting. We discussed Touch a bit in the several rounds of
interviews and all the members were clearly excited about it and loved to
discuss technical details and design decisions that went into making Touch.

So congrats, Venmo team!

------
dan_manges
There's a walkthrough of how it works along with screenshots at
<https://touch.venmo.com/>

------
dan_manges
The previous title on this HN post was more informative without context on
what Venmo or Touch is: "Braintree Launches Venmo Touch: One Touch Payment
Across Apps"

